# 23 lbs 5 oz Tog caught in Cape May, NJ today !!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=101374&page=1


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Good. God. Man. 

You could put tires on a car with those rubberlips.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Incredible.... seems there's a new record every other week with an increasing list of different species. What's the cause?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Incredible.... seems there's a new record every other week with an increasing list of different species. What's the cause?


Global warming


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Capt Adam puts ya on the fish.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

that's a big girl. I guess there are still some big fish out there.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that's a nice bull dog!! Is it me or that guy and the fish actually look alike? hmmm....


----------



## Amphib (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> that's a nice bull dog!! Is it me or that guy and the fish actually look alike? hmmm....


LMAO!!  I was gonna say if you put a baseball cap on the tog...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Incredible.... seems there's a new record every other week with an increasing list of different species. What's the cause?


Well if you ask Roger Clemens, the cause is vitamin B12 and Lidocaine!


----------

